# Dusk/Dawn



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

I would like to add some dusk and dawn lighting low intensity that would come on before the main lights and stay on a little longer. Anything that would work well for this that is small?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You have 3 options

1) separate lights on separate timers
2) use an X10 setup
3) build your own timing circuit.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Gomer said:


> You have 3 options
> 
> 1) separate lights on separate timers
> 2) use an X10 setup
> 3) build your own timing circuit.


Most likely it will be separate timers. The X10 you mention as in the automated home type software?

I was mostly asking to find out what kind of light and what power to use for this application.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

You can use anything from 9W CF, to Christmas lights to DIY LED's. Pretty much anything you want.

Power will depend on what light you chose. Tell us more about what you want and we should be able to provide more specific info.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Justin Fournier said:


> You can use anything from 9W CF, to Christmas lights to DIY LED's. Pretty much anything you want.


I have never heard of anybody using Christmas Lights. I assume they just use a dull blue light, one of the smallest sizes possible? I would definately like more information on this since I have been trying to get a moonlight on my setup and I'm not very savvy when it comes to electrical engineering/DIY LED moonlights.

Matt


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Justin Fournier said:


> Tell us more about what you want and we should be able to provide more specific info.


Actually something like the 9W CF would work.

I basically am looking for something that will turn on without the full intensity of the main lights. To kind of wake up the tank and mimic natural lighting that is a gradual increase of intensity. I know when it's dark I don't want the full room lights just turned on. I am thinking 1 hour before and after.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have 55w 9325k in a AHSupply over my 20g long and that much light was too much for the fish when it started up in the morning.

I just got a 20w fixture from Home Depot, and popped an unused Eclipse Natural Daylight bulb in. I have it on a seperate timer, and it comes on an hour before the main 55w.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Daemonfly said:


> I have 55w 9325k in a AHSupply over my 20g long and that much light was too much for the fish when it started up in the morning.
> 
> I just got a 20w fixture from Home Depot, and popped an unused Eclipse Natural Daylight bulb in. I have it on a seperate timer, and it comes on an hour before the main 55w.


This is basically what I do. I have a 48" Aqualight 130w and 2 24" 15w cheap-o hoods all with 6800k bulbs. I have the 2 24" hoods kick on an hr before the aqualight and I have it to where the aqualight kicks off an hr before the 30w kicks off. Kind of gives it a dusk till dawn effect and the fish seem to like it. All I'm missing now is that moonlight to kick on after that.. 

Matt


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have some Blue LEDs here. I just have to quit beign so lazy & build myself some moonlights


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

For me the dawn effect is from my MH hood. The bulbs use about 10-15 minuts before full effect is had, and even if it's kinda quick it's enough not to freak out the fish.

I use a 9W blue bulb at night. The main reason for the night effekt it so that my fish wount jump out when the light go out. So far it's been working out OK, just som silver hatchet jumping out :?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Corigan,

You can just buy a small short string of Christmas lights, and use either the blue or the white bulbs. Any bulbs you don't want to show just tape over them with electrical tape. Not sure what else to say.


----------

